# ATI Mobility Radeon x2300 [solved]

## pavel5

I have notebook SAMSUNG NP-R25Plus with ATI mobility Radeon x2300. But i can't get working resultion 1280x800. I configured vesa driver and it works, but it resolution is 1024*768. I tried ati-drivers, but got the problems. Here is additional info

Kernel is gentoo-2.6.23-r1. xserver is 1.3.0.0 (ati-drivers blocks 1.4-r2 version of xorg)

after emerging of ati-drivers, i selected opengl driver:

```

localhost ~ # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

configured xorg:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Simple Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

        EndSubSection

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc104"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "en"

        Option      "XkbVariant" ""

        Option      "XkbOptions" "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"   # Auto detect

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "notemon"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 67.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 60.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Standard VGA"

        Driver      "vga"

        VendorName  "Unknown"

        BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "noteradeon"

        Driver      "vesa"

        Option      "ActiveDevice" "LCD,CRT"

        Option      "NoDDCValue" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen 1"

        Device     "noteradeon"

        Monitor    "notemon"

        DefaultDepth     16

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

probed fglrx module:

```

localhost ~ # modprobe fglrx

localhost ~ # dmesg | grep fglrx

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1898 MBytes.

[fglrx] USWC is disabled in module parameters

[fglrx] PAT is disabled!

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.40.4 [Jul 31 2007] on minor 0

```

runned startx. after this, get following in my Xorg.0.log:

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.23-gentoo-r1 #13 SMP PREEMPT Fri Nov 9 15:05:23 EET 2007 i686

...

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

...

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.40.4

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.2

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.40.4

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-8.402

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Jul 31 2007 22:20:14

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

what this mean? may be fglrx can't detect my mobility radeon x2300? i did lspci. It gived next results:

```

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Unknown device 0001:7188 (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Unknown device c515

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

 DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PER

R- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 5

        Region 0: Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Region 1: I/O ports at 9000 [size=256]

        Region 2: Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at d8020000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [58] Express (v1) Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <4us, L1 unlimited

                        ExtTag+ AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE- FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                        RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <64ns, L1 <1us

                        ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

```

on windows Vista all works, but this is offtopic. can anybody help me?Last edited by pavel5 on Thu Nov 15, 2007 2:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hermanng

Try adding a line 

```
BusID    "PCI:01:00:0"
```

 to the device section for the the aticonfig-Device in your xorg.conf file.

----------

## hfk

I always had problem using ati drivers.

My be the radeon driver works for you: Kernel options:

```

Generic Driver Options  --->

Character devices  --->

 <*>   ATI Radeon 

```

You need some modelines because 1280x800 is not supported by default.

Try something like:

```

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier        "Monitor[0]"

  ModelName    "Primary LCD"

  Option           "DPMS"

  UseModes     "Modes[0]"

EndSection

Section "Modes"

  Identifier   "Modes[1]"

        Modeline "1280x800" 107.21 1280 1360 1496 1712 800 801 804 835

        Modeline "1280x800" 123.38 1280 1368 1504 1728 800 801 804 840

        Modeline "1280x800" 147.89 1280 1376 1512 1744 800 801 804 848 

EndSection

Section "Device"

  BusID        "1:0:0"

  Driver       "radeon" # or "vga"

  Identifier   "Device[0]"

  Screen       0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  DefaultDepth 24

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      24

    Modes      "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

  EndSubSection

  Device       "Device[0]"

  Identifier   "Screen[0]"

  Monitor      "Monitor[0]"

EndSection

```

By the way, the radeon driver supports a second monitor in dual head mode.

----------

## pavel5

Thanks to all. Problem with driver solved by recompiling kernel with option "PCI Access Mode=BIOS". Moreover, this solved some other problems with hardware.

----------

